# Clomid as last attempt for low egg reserve



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi ladies we have a few months if trying naturally before march when we see our specialist and start discussing iui ivf treatments foru low egg reserve.  We have been successful in becoming pregnant before twice but with losses.  Wondering if anyone has success stories or advice please really low and in need for help


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi hon, didn't want to read and run, sorry to hear you are feeling low. its good you have a plan in place, realise you only need that 1 egg, so have hope, but if you are worried, you may want to look at improving the eggs you have, there are many supplements including wheatgrass, royal jelly, dhea, epo .... and proxeed is great for dh as improves his sperm! take care


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Thankyou for your response I did some research since posting this and I found some supplements to help you are right it only takes one


----------

